# Mighty Mouse 5iu growth daily



## Mighty-Mouse (Sep 29, 2021)

Okay so I do a lot of testing on growth. I found some bad some good and some ok.

Ok I treat all my vials of growth as 10iu regardless of what they test at. I mix with 1ml of STERILE water (not bac) and dose accordingly to my testing.  

I DO NOT keep my UNreconstructed growth in a fridge it stays in my safe with a dehumidifier. I also consume alcohol when I’m in the states. 

I’m trying to find the right dosage to run month on month off and get good results. 

My current run is as follows;
5iu growth pinned am daily 
100mcg t4 daily
50mg Provi daily 
500mg test cyp weekly - first time over 300 in years 

Running 5iu in the past single dose I have scored in between 490’s to 620’s

I started sept 8 with 500 mg and 5iu of growth the supplier is optitropin. - I have scored a 707 igf in the past running half vial a day split into 2 shots daily. 

Some have tested at 12iu vials but the purity has dropped in recent test. 

I’m not the guy to run a log and tell you how I lift just know i go to the gym and go harder than anybody else in MY gym.  

Diet - pshh who needs that I’m on growth! I will try my best to stay clean but I just polished off a pizza 2 hours ago. 

This is the real world testing of growth not some lab! I will attach my pre bloodwork and pic before this run. Note- I was in the process of running my test low to get prescribed 300mg a week for my doc on my test. Running 500mg my test levels 3 days after injection would be 2700 or so. I pin every 3 days on test.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Sep 29, 2021)

I will pull bloodwork beginning of October depending when I’m leaving the states


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 29, 2021)

How much tequila will you be running for synergistic effects?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 29, 2021)

Very nice. Just comparing notes, not trying to hijack.... my baseline is 165, and after running 3.75iu of GH and scored 479 _(the weird dose is due to 15 IU per vial mixed with 1.6ml bac)_.

I won't go into details, but initially I had some severe iron deficiency issues that made me think my GH was bunk, and after digging into it I learned that iron plays a fairly significant role in igf production. It takes a long time to rebuild serum iron and ferritin, but eventually I got it into the bottom of what would be considered clinically acceptable, and IGF jumped significantly.

I've since bumped it up to 7.5iu 5 days per week, and will probably get another test in about 4 weeks. I'm hoping to hit at least 100 points per IU, but we will see. I'm doing this more for collagen synthesis, but I'll take all the other benefits too 😁.

I get bloodwork a lot. I think this year alone I've gotten it done 9 times. I don't need to do it this often, but it's helped me re-learn and understand my body after putting down the weights for the last 8-9 years.

Look forward to seeing your October update!


----------



## Send0 (Sep 29, 2021)

Also for the record, I'm about as big as a 16 year old boy; sad, I know. But I got a bum shoulder that I'm hoping to make a little better with some GH use.


----------



## flenser (Sep 29, 2021)

At 5iu ed I would have to put my hands in casts just to keep them from twitching. 7.5 iu would probably make them fall off...


----------



## Send0 (Sep 29, 2021)

flenser said:


> At 5iu ed I would have to put my hands in casts just to keep them from twitching. 7.5 iu would probably make them fall off...


Being this was my first GH run, I was expecting those sides and others. Combined with my initial low IGF scores, I really thought my stuff was bunk and I got ripped off. 

Just goes to show that for some people that sides are not always a good indicator of legit gear. I'm not complaining... 😁


----------



## flenser (Sep 29, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Being this was my first GH run, I was expecting those sides and others. Combined with my initial low IGF scores, I really thought my stuff was bunk and I got ripped off.
> 
> Just goes to show that for some people that sides are not always a good indicator of legit gear. I'm not complaining... 😁


I pinned 8iu for a short time from some genotropin I got from Astro. It was going to be 2iu, but everyone told me it was fake and I quadrupled the dose. Once it kicked in I got what felt like crippling CPS in my hands. For a while I could barely drive and typed with 1 finger. I even used straps to bench.

I gave the bulk of what I had bought to another member who had it tested with connections from (I think) Mands, and it turned out to be completely legit. Now I can't even pin 1iu ed for more than a few weeks without getting spasms in my hands. Haven't touched the stuff in years, though.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Sep 29, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Very nice. Just comparing notes, not trying to hijack.... my baseline is 165, and after running 3.75iu of GH and scored 479 _(the weird dose is due to 15 IU per vial mixed with 1.6ml bac)_.
> 
> I won't go into details, but initially I had some severe iron deficiency issues that made me think my GH was bunk, and after digging into it I learned that iron plays a fairly significant role in igf production. It takes a long time to rebuild serum iron and ferritin, but eventually I got it into the bottom of what would be considered clinically acceptable, and IGF jumped significantly.
> 
> ...


It’s not a hijack I love comparing notes. Actually learned something… I didn’t know iron played a role in igf production.  

Before I worked overseas I pulled bloodwork a lot sometimes 2 times a month. 

Have you tried TB 500 and BPC 157 spot injections in the shoulder.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Sep 29, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> How much tequila will you be running for synergistic effects?


About an average of 5 shots a night


----------



## Send0 (Sep 29, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> It’s not a hijack I love comparing notes. Actually learned something… I didn’t know iron played a role in igf production.
> 
> Before I worked overseas I pulled bloodwork a lot sometimes 2 times a month.
> 
> Have you tried TB 500 and BPC 157 spot injections in the shoulder.


I have, and I would get temporary relief but nothing that was lasting.

It's actually bugging me right now, feels irritated even at rest. I might use up the remaining 5 vials of each just to not feel like crap for a bit.

I have an appointment with the ortho on Oct 19th. Hoping he doesn't tell me something that makes me depressed. We'll see 😂


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Sep 29, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I have, and I would get temporary relief but nothing that was lasting.
> 
> It's actually bugging me right now, feels irritated even at rest. I might use up the remaining 5 vials of each just to not feel like crap for a bit.
> 
> I have an appointment with the ortho on Oct 19th. Hoping he doesn't tell me something that makes me depressed. We'll see 😂


Hopefully u don’t need surgery! My wife had to have back surgery and man she was down for a min. But about 2 months after surgery she was able to move like she could before here injury. 

Running half vial of growth a day makes my whole body hurt but I ride with it. I seem to recover from damn near any workout I put my body through pretty quick.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 29, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Hopefully u don’t need surgery! My wife had to have back surgery and man she was down for a min. But about 2 months after surgery she was able to move like she could before here injury.
> 
> Running half vial of growth a day makes my whole body hurt but I ride with it. I seem to recover from damn near any workout I put my body through pretty quick.


Based on the analysis I've seen come back, I'm thinking he's going to tell me that I have osteoarthritis (I'm reading between the lines of what they wrote). Although the pain/irritation to me feels more like soft tissue, but I'm just playing armchair doctor at this point with an education I never put to real use.

Honestly, if he can help me become comfortable in my day to day activities, then I think I could live with the discomfort I have lifting during pushing movements. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed. And thanks for the well wishes, I appreciate it.


----------



## Trump (Sep 29, 2021)

Above 3iu a day I have hands like an 85 years old arthritic ex construction worker. Can’t even hold a pen


----------



## Crom (Oct 19, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Also for the record, I'm about as big as a 16 year old boy; sad, I know. But I got a bum shoulder that I'm hoping to make a little better with some GH use.


I was listening to this pod cast recently. A pro body builder, Iain Valliere was saying spending money on growth, unless you're at the top, top level or have money to burn is pretty much pointless. He said spending money on gear would be way more beneficial. Growth might bring in some fine details for top physiques, but it's not gonna give that huge boost the other drugs will. 

                 I never ran real growth and have only swallowed some crappy MK-677. You ever notice any improvements to your body while on it? 

      Stem cells for the shoulder?


----------



## j2048b (Oct 19, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Very nice. Just comparing notes, not trying to hijack.... my baseline is 165, and after running 3.75iu of GH and scored 479 _(the weird dose is due to 15 IU per vial mixed with 1.6ml bac)_.
> 
> I won't go into details, but initially I had some severe iron deficiency issues that made me think my GH was bunk, and after digging into it I learned that iron plays a fairly significant role in igf production. It takes a long time to rebuild serum iron and ferritin, but eventually I got it into the bottom of what would be considered clinically acceptable, and IGF jumped significantly.
> 
> ...


damn this is good info i had no idea the iron was effected like that, tells me a lot especially because i got a buddy who had been chasing his tail tryin to figure out why his iron was depleted and now i know....what did u do to get it back up and what tests did u run to find out it was super low?


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 26, 2021)

Crom said:


> I was listening to this pod cast recently. A pro body builder, Iain Valliere was saying spending money on growth, unless you're at the top, top level or have money to burn is pretty much pointless. He said spending money on gear would be way more beneficial. Growth might bring in some fine details for top physiques, but it's not gonna give that huge boost the other drugs will.
> 
> I never ran real growth and have only swallowed some crappy MK-677. You ever notice any improvements to your body while on it?
> 
> Stem cells for the shoulder?


If you have the money just use 3IU Max so that you can cheat more without detrimental effect to your physique 

That's what I do at least. I just look better on HGH and diet is much easier. Of course is it worth the money? Depends. I can afford it to me it's worth it, for another person will be not probably.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 26, 2021)

Crom said:


> I was listening to this pod cast recently. A pro body builder, Iain Valliere was saying spending money on growth, unless you're at the top, top level or have money to burn is pretty much pointless. He said spending money on gear would be way more beneficial. Growth might bring in some fine details for top physiques, but it's not gonna give that huge boost the other drugs will.
> 
> I never ran real growth and have only swallowed some crappy MK-677. You ever notice any improvements to your body while on it?
> 
> Stem cells for the shoulder?


I have money to burn.... can't say I notice anything aside from better sleep and slightly better skin


----------



## Send0 (Oct 26, 2021)

j2048b said:


> damn this is good info i had no idea the iron was effected like that, tells me a lot especially because i got a buddy who had been chasing his tail tryin to figure out why his iron was depleted and now i know....what did u do to get it back up and what tests did u run to find out it was super low?


MCV MCH, all those MC values are a good initial indicator of potential iron issues. After than I got serum iron and ferritin tests to confirm my suspicion. 

I created my diet to have iron rich meals, making sure I didn't include foods that would bind iron and make it not get absorbed. I also took a lot of iron supplements; again timing them to make sure it would not bind with other meals or supplements I was taking.

The planning was complex, and there are surprisingly a lot of things that bind iron and won't let you absorb it. This isn't a big deal for people who have normal iron levels, but if you are iron deficient then it's a real bitch and you have to be very meticulous in order to get it back up... even then, raising iron is a slow process.


----------



## Trump (Oct 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I have money to burn.... can't say I notice anything aside from better sleep and slightly better skin


How long you ran it for?


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 26, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> If you have the money just use 3IU Max so that you can cheat more without detrimental effect to your physique
> 
> That's what I do at least. I just look better on HGH and diet is much easier. Of course is it worth the money? Depends. I can afford it to me it's worth it, for another person will be not probably.


Sampei  good to see you


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I have money to burn.... can't say I notice anything aside from better sleep and slightly better skin


You aren't using enough. Try 10ius pre-workout with log and the Milo's shakes and see what happens.


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 26, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> You aren't using enough. Try 10ius pre-workout with log and the Milo's shakes and see what happens.


and then become a diabetic in few months. for me it's already hard to control BG with metformin on 3IU, after few months the BG start creeping up even with "low" doses, on 10IU I can't imagine...


----------



## Send0 (Oct 26, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> You aren't using enough. Try 10ius pre-workout with log and the Milo's shakes and see what happens.


I am on 10iu now. I still say that the hypertrophy from GH pales in comparison to anabolics.

GH isn't the magic that everyone makes it sound like, and honestly I'm don't have so much mass to where i need GH in order to eek out a few extra pounds. I'm taking it for the healing aspect.

If anything, I suspect it's at least helped prevent the tear in my shoulder from getting worse.

Maybe I look more "full" all the time, like a perpetual pump if you will. But I can't say it's actually done much for me in regards to gaining mass compared to just AAS



Samp3i said:


> and then become a diabetic in few months. for me it's already hard to control BG with metformin on 3IU, after few months the BG start creeping up even with "low" doses, on 10IU I can't imagine...


I have no issues with my serum blood glucose.. and I measure it 3 - 4 times daily. This may not be everyones experience, but this is mine.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 26, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> and then become a diabetic in few months. for me it's already hard to control BG with metformin on 3IU, after few months the BG start creeping up even with "low" doses, on 10IU I can't imagine...



Hey brother
good to see younger at UGBB
Great guys here, you'll enjoy it


Send0 said:


> I am on 10iu now. I still say that the hypertrophy from GH pales in comparison to anabolics.
> 
> GH isn't the magic that everyone makes it sound like, and honestly I'm don't have so much mass to where i need GH in order to eek out a few extra pounds. I'm taking it for the healing aspect.
> 
> ...



That's good to hear about the BG
Do you run Slin on such a high GH dosage?


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I am on 10iu now. I still say that the hypertrophy from GH pales in comparison to anabolics.
> 
> GH isn't the magic that everyone makes it sound like, and honestly I'm don't have so much mass to where i need GH in order to eek out a few extra pounds. I'm taking it for the healing aspect.
> 
> ...


As with everything... Ppl bodies are not made the same way and react differently but the general consensus is that HGH raise BG and it raises it quite a lot. I guess most of the ppl that have tried it consistently for months after months had the same experience.

Sure there are ppl more prone to high BG and one that are less, so it's all good if you are not and you have a great BG but on average if someone is gonna try to inject 10IU of HGH the results will be really different.

Btw you sure you have real HGH right? 😂


----------



## Send0 (Oct 26, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Hey brother
> good to see younger at UGBB
> Great guys here, you'll enjoy it
> 
> ...


I don't talk about it, because for some reason people think slin is the devil... but yes I've recently started running slin. 

I run it pre workout, post workout, and the meal following post workout. I've i dialed in at about 8g carbs per IU of slin... This seems to put me in a sweet spot without any risk of going hypo. I take slin only on days I work out. My blood glucose on meals where I don't take slin remains the stable.

I would say I've seen more mass gain from the slin combined with GH and AAS, than with just GH or AAS on their own.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 26, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> As with everything... Ppl bodies are not made the same way and react differently but the general consensus is that HGH raise BG and it raises it quite a lot. I guess most of the ppl that have tried it consistently for months after months had the same experience.
> 
> Sure there are ppl more prone to high BG and one that are less, so it's all good if you are not and you have a great BG but on average if someone is gonna try to inject 10IU of HGH the results will be really different.
> 
> Btw you sure you have real HGH right? 😂


I've been taking it since April of this year.

Yes my GH is real.. I have blood work that proves it, and I've even shared it on the forum. Last bloods I posted show I'm getting a little over 100pts in IGF value per IU of GH I take.

I took more bloods last Thursday and should have updated IGF results soon.

As you stated, everyone is different. That's why I ended my last post with "this is my experience"


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I don't talk about it, because for some reason people think slin is the devil... but yes I've recently started running slin.
> 
> I run it pre workout, post workout, and the meal following post workout. I've i dialed in at about 8g carbs per IU of slin... This seems to put me in a sweet spot without any risk of going hypo. I take slin only on days I work out. My blood glucose on meals where I don't take slin remains the stable.
> 
> I would say I've seen more mass gain from the slin combined with GH and AAS, than with just GH or AAS on their own.



Have you taken that dosage of HGH without slin? Where you checking your BG that much even without slin?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I don't talk about it, because for some reason people think slin is the devil... but yes I've recently started running slin.
> 
> I run it pre workout, post workout, and the meal following post workout. I've i dialed in at about 8g carbs per IU of slin... This seems to put me in a sweet spot without any risk of going hypo. I take slin only on days I work out. My blood glucose on meals where I don't take slin remains the stable.
> 
> I would say I've seen more mass gain from the slin combined with GH and AAS, than with just GH or AAS on their own.



Agreed
There are quite a few misconceptions about Slin, that's certain.
I attribute that to misinformation.. as well as guys seeing the massive competitors running crazy amounts of Lantus, along with Novalog as a PWO.. as well as the Palumboism associated with it.

I've never seen an issue with responsible skin use.. so long as your carbs and timing are dialed in like yours are.
Its actually going to be my next step, running in for the first time as a PWO on pump/Hypertrophy days, with a carb meal and intrworkout drink.

Havnt thought of it before as I'm mainly a powerlifter and I saw no purpose... but with my current injury set, I cant lift heavy, so I figured why not?

Good to hear your getting some nice gains from it
AAS/High GH and Slin is a great combo for veterans who know their stuff and need to push to the next level


----------



## Send0 (Oct 26, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> Have you taken that dosage of HGH without slin? Where you checking your BG that much even without slin?


Yes I have, and yes I was.

Anything else you want to know?


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Yes I have, and yes I was.
> 
> Anything else you want to know?


Shoe size, thank you.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 26, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Agreed
> There are quite a few misconceptions about Slin, that's certain.
> I attribute that to misinformation.. as well as guys seeing the massive competitors running crazy amounts of Lantus, along with Novalog as a PWO.. as well as the Palumboism associated with it.
> 
> ...


I'll be clear... I'm not a veteran compared to everyone else on here, but I'm a smart cookie and don't mind experimenting with my own body (safely).

Experience is good, nothing beats it... but I don't think that inexperienced people should be scared of any of this stuff as long as they educate themselves.

I have both novorapid and novolin-r. To be honest, based on how I'm using slin, I prefer the novolin-r. It's easier to time the GH and slin peak, and honestly the novolin-r just "feels" better to my body.

So most of the time I use the novolin-r... and only use the novorapid on meals where I'm not timing GH, and I'm hungry and in a hurry to eat 😂.

I stay away from Lantus. I just didn't like the idea of having a constant elevated level of insulin in my body. Doesn't seem like a smart idea for longevity.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 26, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> Shoe size, thank you.


I'm a measly size 9 😢


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'll be clear... I'm not a veteran compared to everyone else on here, but I'm a smart cookie and don't mind experimenting with my own body (safely).
> 
> Experience is good, nothing beats it... but I don't think that inexperienced people should be scared of any of this stuff as long as they educate themselves.
> 
> ...



Makes sense
I might pick both up
as I currently fly just have Novorapid on the way.
Was figuring to start at 5iu PWO with 50g fast carbs 
Working up to 10iu with 50g Rice eaten immediatly and 50g Intraworkout shake.

I dont think this will turn me into Jay Cutler, but I too thoroughly enjoy Anabolic Experimentation... probably 50% of my interest in PEDs lol


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 26, 2021)

I keep getting email on every notification when I have already disabled email notification... wtf!

any idea? yeah love the OT


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 26, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> I keep getting email on every notification when I have already disabled email notification... wtf!
> 
> any idea? yeah love the OT



I get the same thing for threads that I had email notification on before.
call your new threads wont have the email notes


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 26, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I get the same thing for threads that I had email notification on before.
> call your new threads wont have the email notes


fuck!

tried to unwatch and to watch again, let's see how it goes


----------



## Send0 (Oct 26, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Makes sense
> I might pick both up
> as I currently fly just have Novorapid on the way.
> Was figuring to start at 5iu PWO with 50g fast carbs
> ...


I jumped straight in at the recommended starting dose of 10g carbs per IU.

This is where I admit that I didn't play it safe, but I figured the human body produces about 70iu of insulin per day on average... and didn't think it too risky. But I also made sure I had glucose tablets on hand from day 1.

After doing that for 2 weeks I started to dial in my dose, until I figured 8g carbs per IU of slin was my personal sweet spot.

Going hypo is a concern, but you can feel it coming on well before anything happens. You will feel slightly shaky in the hands, and your body will get hot and start sweating for no reason. It's a different sensation then getting hot and sweating from working out. I eat 2 glucose tablets, and I'm better in about 10 minutes.

I've only gone hypo on 3 occasions. One of those times I did it on purpose so I could see what it felt like in a controlled setting. I can say that test experience definitely helped me know what to expect, and how to react when I feel the symptoms.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I jumped straight in at the recommended starting dose of 10g carbs per IU.
> 
> This is where I admit that I didn't play it safe, but I figured the human body produces about 70iu of insulin per day on average... and didn't think it too risky. But I also made sure I had glucose tablets on hand from day 1.
> 
> ...



I've luckily gotten pretty used to going hypo
On my current DNP/Tren run (150mg/200mg) respectively)
If I dont eat, I go hypo quickly, which is confirmed via BG testing.
I'll keep a few glucose tabs on hand that's an excellent idea, thanks


----------



## Send0 (Oct 26, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I've luckily gotten pretty used to going hypo
> On my current DNP/Tren run (150mg/200mg) respectively)
> If I dont eat, I go hypo quickly, which is confirmed via BG testing.
> I'll keep a few glucose tabs on hand that's an excellent idea, thanks


I've heard of people going hypo on Tren, but I've yet to experience that for myself. I guess I'm lucky.

And Tren + DNP? I feel dirty just thinking about the level of night sweats that combination would give me 😂.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I've heard of people going hypo on Tren, but I've yet to experience that for myself. I guess I'm lucky.
> 
> And Tren + DNP? I feel dirty just thinking about the level of night sweats that combination would give me 😂.



lol, hilariously enough.. zero sides from Tren for me
Makes me happier and in an AMAZING mood for my run
I just dont consume carbs 4 hours before sleep and zero night sweats from the DNP

Tren is dangerous for me, considering it's such a feel good compound with zero sides... I keep eyeballing the Tren on my shelf... takes. alot of work to only run 150mg (I've run 350mg before) .. and not to run it every cycle lol


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I've heard of people going hypo on Tren, but I've yet to experience that for myself. I guess I'm lucky.
> 
> And Tren + DNP? I feel dirty just thinking about the level of night sweats that combination would give me 😂.


went hypo on tren and HGH many times in the past. woke up in the middle of the night shaking madly like I had the worse fever ever,  my teeth rattling like in the movies... fucking loved it lol
I rode it out most of the time or when I had to work the next day and so I needed to sleep just ate something sugary and fixed it right away.

It didn't happen much last time I ran tren after few years of stop from cycling. go figure.


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'm a measly size 9 😢


same as me, what's your height?


----------



## Send0 (Oct 26, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> same as me, what's your height?


5'8-ish.. if only I was 25 years younger. Maybe GH would've helped me gain a few more inches 🤣


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> 5'8-ish.. if only I was 25 years younger. Maybe GH would've helped me gain a few more inches 🤣


I'm 6 and have your same feet size 🤣


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Oct 26, 2021)

...


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Oct 26, 2021)

Edit. Didn't mean to post.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 2, 2021)

Trump said:


> How long you ran it for?


Sorry, I didn't see this. I've been running GH since about end of April / start of May. I titrated up from 2iu, to where im at currently at 8iu.


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Nov 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Sorry, I didn't see this. I've been running GH since about end of April / start of May. I titrated up from 2iu, to where im at currently at 8iu.


So it's been like 7 month now. Looking back from where you started at 2iu and now at 8iu what are your thoughts? Impressed with results?


----------



## Send0 (Nov 2, 2021)

Sityslicker1 said:


> So it's been like 7 month now. Looking back from where you started at 2iu and now at 8iu what are your thoughts? Impressed with results?


Not particularly, but keep in mind the first 4 months were spent trying to figure out why my IGF numbers barely budged, and then fixing the issue.

My suspicion is that GH is not really worth it compared to the gains seen from AAS... and is something that should only be run if you have the money to burn, and can run at least 8-10iu per day.

Even then, I suspect that to get the most out of GH that a person should be running insulin along side of it.

With that said, I fully intend on trying another attempt at using GH next year.

These are just my opinions. There are others out there who are much more experienced and well versed in the compound. I would trust their opinion over my own


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Not particularly, but keep in mind the first 4 months were spent trying to figure out why my IGF numbers barely budged, and then fixing the issue.
> 
> My suspicion is that GH is not really worth it compared to the gains seen from AAS... and is something that should only be run if you have the money to burn, and can run at least 8-10iu per day.
> 
> ...



I find the greatest thing about GH is the ability to recompmwithout going crazy into a deficit

In terms of anabolic properties, meh


----------



## Samp3i (Nov 2, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I find the greatest thing about GH is the ability to recompmwithout going crazy into a deficit
> 
> In terms of anabolic properties, meh


Exactly! The GH power is into the fat mobilization and burn. Anabolic wise without super high dosage and insulin is kinda meh.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 2, 2021)

I agree, it is good as a lipolytic... But it's kind of expensive to use just for that purpose. 

There are PPAR's that will help do the same thing at a fraction of the cost. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I agree, it is good as a lipolytic... But it's kind of expensive to use just for that purpose.
> 
> There are PPAR's that will help do the same thing at a fraction of the cost. But that's just my opinion.



That being said
GH isngreat for recovery as well
That's at least what i use it for, for the most part


----------



## Send0 (Nov 2, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> That being said
> GH isngreat for recovery as well
> That's at least what i use it for, for the most part


I do like it for recovery. I definitely noticed a difference. 

I may opt to continue to run 1-2iu on a permanent basis for that reason alone.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Nov 3, 2021)

Ok so been training my ass off here in saudi and I caught the eye of the local big fellas lol. And I picked up some shit that I don’t know if it’s real or not but what the hell if it is I got a great connect in saudi now!!!

Paid around 220 for the kit - ugh I haven’t paid that much in forever but o well

Paid 30 bucks for the Provi


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Nov 3, 2021)

Not that it matters but they had scratch off authenticity codes and they verified but I never heard of these sources ….. so wish me luck. It may add some inches on dis dick


----------



## TomJ (Nov 3, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Not that it matters but they had scratch off authenticity codes and they verified but I never heard of these sources ….. so wish me luck. It may add some inches on dis dick


Iwho knows, that Saudi stuff might be the shit. Might give you a hight boost too. 

Treat it like aladins lamp and rub the vial and maybe the growth genie will appear. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Nov 3, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Iwho knows, that Saudi stuff might be the shit. Might give you a hight boost too.
> 
> Treat it like aladins lamp and rub the vial and maybe the growth genie will appear.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I’m going to start it in the am I will report back to this thread on what I think


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 13, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> As with everything... Ppl bodies are not made the same way and react differently but the general consensus is that HGH raise BG and it raises it quite a lot. I guess most of the ppl that have tried it consistently for months after months had the same experience.
> 
> Sure there are ppl more prone to high BG and one that are less, so it's all good if you are not and you have a great BG but on average if someone is gonna try to inject 10IU of HGH the results will be really different.
> 
> Btw you sure you have real HGH right? 😂


Yes of course it raises blood glucose. This is part of its mechanism of action, it triggers body fat to release triyceride into the bloodstream for energy. Thjs shift is favorable for our interests as it makes the food we eat mostly used for building muscle. Assuming you lift weights and take AAS. 

The rise in blood glucose is not alarming, if you don't do enough to use the energy it will make it's way back to body fat. Thjs is where it's important to be active lifting weights and taking AAS. 

Please note, I've read numerous studies done on GH and many times researchers noted elevated blood glucose yet not once have they intervened and had subjects start using insulin to combat the blood sugar. That leads me to believe it's not something to worry about unless you are on for years at a time. 
As for insulin, you absolutely should use it if for no other reason than to give your body a break. Eating 6 times a day without it is harmful imo. I use humulinr in the AM and log pre and post wo.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 13, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I am on 10iu now. I still say that the hypertrophy from GH pales in comparison to anabolics.
> 
> GH isn't the magic that everyone makes it sound like, and honestly I'm don't have so much mass to where i need GH in order to eek out a few extra pounds. I'm taking it for the healing aspect.
> 
> ...


Pin all 10ius 1 hour before lifting pin 10ius log pre and 10-15ius post and you'll see a big difference I think. I know I have.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 13, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Pin all 10ius 1 hour before lifting pin 10ius log pre and 10-15ius post and you'll see a big difference I think. I know I have.


As I said earlier, I already am using slin. And I do see a difference with Slin + GH combined... But GH by itself is underwhelming besides the recovery/healing aspects.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 23, 2021)

Send0 said:


> As I said earlier, I already am using slin. And I do see a difference with Slin + GH combined... But GH by itself is underwhelming besides the recovery/healing aspects.


I do not recall ever disagreeing with that statement


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> As I said earlier, I already am using slin. And I do see a difference with Slin + GH combined... But GH by itself is underwhelming besides the recovery/healing aspects.


Revisiting this comment, I have to say I disagree. Well, GH with no slin or AAS could be but I would probably not bother. I find all three work very well together to the point one without the others is zero. You need all three, how much of each depends on goals. That said, if I had to pick AAS + one or the other I would pick GH all day long over slin. Gh makes me look so much better, I notice it right away. I love it.


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 27, 2022)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Okay so I do a lot of testing on growth. I found some bad some good and some ok.
> 
> Ok I treat all my vials of growth as 10iu regardless of what they test at. I mix with 1ml of STERILE water (not bac) and dose accordingly to my testing.
> 
> ...


Personal opinion here, I ran the shit out of opti grey's as well as goodlyfe and honestly, without bloodwork to say anything definitely, anecdotally speaking the optis gave me horrible horrible sides I still sometimes suffer from, goodlyfe has been kind. No sides to speak of actually. I thought I would share and no, this doesnt mean anything. It's just my opinion . The body is complex and things change, my improvement ciuld be from tons of factors. But in the future I will be sticking with goodlyfe so long as he stays in business.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 27, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Personal opinion here, I ran the shit out of opti grey's as well as goodlyfe and honestly, without bloodwork to say anything definitely, anecdotally speaking the optis gave me horrible horrible sides I still sometimes suffer from, goodlyfe has been kind. No sides to speak of actually. I thought I would share and no, this doesnt mean anything. It's just my opinion . The body is complex and things change, my improvement ciuld be from tons of factors. But in the future I will be sticking with goodlyfe so long as he stays in business.



Very odd. I guess everyone is different.  It is the exact opposite for me.


----------



## Btcowboy (Mar 27, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Very odd. I guess everyone is different.  It is the exact opposite for me.


Agreed all subjective, I am just finishing up Opti greys at 4iu split and switching to Opti purples dose the same. Very little in way of sides on the greys.


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 27, 2022)

All honest feedback is good feedback in my opinion. Now I have to scratch my head and figure out, were the sides simply because the optis were much stronger than goodlyfe? I've been wondering that, I'd have to pull bloods to figure it all out which I'm not in a position to do just yet. 

On the other hand opti usually has some form of pharm grade in stock I may just stick with something like that soon as I can afford it.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 27, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Revisiting this comment, I have to say I disagree. Well, GH with no slin or AAS could be but I would probably not bother. I find all three work very well together to the point one without the others is zero. You need all three, how much of each depends on goals. That said, if I had to pick AAS + one or the other I would pick GH all day long over slin. Gh makes me look so much better, I notice it right away. I love it.


Go take GH by itself, no AAS or slin. Report back your results. 😂

That will show you exactly what GH contributes on its own


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Go take GH by itself, no AAS or slin. Report back your results. 😂
> 
> That will show you exactly what GH contributes on its own


I'm gonna go ahead and spin.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Makes sense
> I might pick both up
> as I currently fly just have Novorapid on the way.
> Was figuring to start at 5iu PWO with 50g fast carbs
> ...


Only asking this b/c you mentioned rice immediately after workout.  At the moment my timing for my meals is about 1.5hrs before my workout I typically have my snack (4g Chicken breast/1/2 cup asparagus/1.25cups strawberries).  Then immediately after my workout, I walk out to my car grab my container, bring it in the gym, and eat my lunch right then and there (3oz steak/1.33 cup of white rice).

Even though I'm not taking slin, I plan on adding at the very least 2-4 iu's ed into my current regiment (500mg Sust/300mg EQ /wk).  When would you take your gh with that meal/workout timing situation?

Sorry OP, again, just saw a chance to get a question possibly answered that I've been trying to figure out.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I find the greatest thing about GH is the ability to recompmwithout going crazy into a deficit
> 
> In terms of anabolic properties, meh


So someone like me who started w/ crazy BF and has since dialed in the diet, adding GH to my blast should help propel the results?  I would never run GH by itself ever.  I ran 3 Serostim 126iu kits 19 yrs ago at 4-5iu's / day split dosages day/night .. and the only thing I had in my arsenal at the time was Brovel Prop (which I think was bunk) anyway.  What a fuckin' waste of the 3 nice kits.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

Stickler said:


> So someone like me who started w/ crazy BF and has since dialed in the diet, adding GH to my blast should help propel the results?  I would never run GH by itself ever.  I ran 3 Serostim 126iu kits 19 yrs ago at 4-5iu's / day split dosages day/night .. and the only thing I had in my arsenal at the time was Brovel Prop (which I think was bunk) anyway.  What a fuckin' waste of the 3 nice kits.


When are you planning on doing this?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 9, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Only asking this b/c you mentioned rice immediately after workout.  At the moment my timing for my meals is about 1.5hrs before my workout I typically have my snack (4g Chicken breast/1/2 cup asparagus/1.25cups strawberries).  Then immediately after my workout, I walk out to my car grab my container, bring it in the gym, and eat my lunch right then and there (3oz steak/1.33 cup of white rice).
> 
> Even though I'm not taking slin, I plan on adding at the very least 2-4 iu's ed into my current regiment (500mg Sust/300mg EQ /wk).  When would you take your gh with that meal/workout timing situation?
> 
> Sorry OP, again, just saw a chance to get a question possibly answered that I've been trying to figure out.



I was moreso talking about the need to eat carbs with Slin.

I think when it comes to workout nutrition with GH, (Especially at lower doses)
Its more along the lines of... What gives you what you need to hit the weight with 100%

So pretty much what you feel comfortable with.

A couple IUs GH is not going to make a huge difference and if you have your food timing around your workouts nailed down, id say thats the important part


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> When are you planning on doing this?


Very soon.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Very soon.


And by that I mean, when I'm ready.  LOL.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Very soon.


You’ll be VERY disappointed. 

Spend your time getting the training and diet in order. HGH isn’t the “magic” these forums have you believe. It’s for fine-tuning.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You’ll be VERY disappointed.
> 
> Spend your time getting the training and diet in order. HGH isn’t the “magic” these forums have you believe. It’s for fine-tuning.


Fair enough.  I do like the health benefits of it regardless.  If that's not bullshit, then 2-4 iu's a day isn't a horrible thing is it?  I don't have huge expectations and believe it to be the end all.  Just thought of it like anything else, as in another tool in the arsenal.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Fair enough.  I do like the health benefits of it regardless.  If that's not bullshit, then 2-4 iu's a day isn't a horrible thing is it?  I don't have huge expectations and believe it to be the end all.  Just thought of it like anything else, as in another tool in the arsenal.


Not only is it not magic but it can be several months before you notice any kind of positive effect. You will likely notice some side effects first.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Not only is it not magic but it can be several months before you notice any kind of positive effect. You will likely notice some side effects first.


I've done it before, but it was so expensive and hard to find back then.  Boards weren't just popping with all this personal experience and extra info.

I'm not expecting anything short term or magical. I'm just looking to utilize it correctly to maximize the benefits and like most, minimizing neg sides. 

That's why I was asking about shot placement around my workout/specific meals times etc.


----------

